

A Startlingly Good Leukemia Trial - JunkDNA
http://pipeline.corante.com/archives/2011/08/12/a_startlingly_good_leukemia_trial.php

======
JunkDNA
Since there was so much interest about this yesterday, I thought this analysis
might be a better insight than all the press release style stuff floating
around. I missed this during my skimming of the article:

"The patient's kidneys were, in fact, having a hard time keeping up with the
amount of cellular debris that they were being asked to sweep out of the blood
stream; he lost over a kilo of cancerous cells."

